# Pushbullet Integration



## Gizmo (26/9/14)

Pushbullet is an amazing extension for your phone that allows you to sync it between from your browser to your phone.

Notifications from the forum will be pushed to your phone.

For those of you that want it here it is.

https://www.pushbullet.com/authoriz...hbullet/&response_type=token&scope=everything

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/9/14)




----------

